# ehiem 2213??



## ReDmAn (Feb 24, 2003)

would an ehiem 2213 be good enough for a 65 gallon tank with 5 baby reds?


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

not enough, the 2215 will better for a 65, i have the 2215 with my 70 gallon and it's run.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I use a 2213, together with two small internal filters in my 80 gallon tank with 6 redbellies (5-7"), and I never had any trouble with the water; it's always crystal clear, and all fish seem to be in perfectly healthy condition.
It's gallons-per-hour rate may not be very high, but it deals with biofiltration extremely well!

So, it's adequate for a 65 gallon tank, but I agree with Memen: if you can spend the money, go for the more powerful 2215 (approx. 160gph), or even better, the 2217 (250gph).


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

yes get more, spend more


----------

